# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - kesäkuu 2010

## Nak

2.6 n. 1.30, palatessani AC/DC keikalta helsinkiin, näin vähän ennen hämeenlinnaa levähdysalueella jonkun TKL:n Omnicity nivelen. Olikohan kenties matkalla uudelle omistajalleen vai tilausajossa?

----------


## jtm

> 2.6 n. 1.30, palatessani AC/DC keikalta helsinkiin, näin vähän ennen hämeenlinnaa levähdysalueella jonkun TKL:n Omnicity nivelen. Olikohan kenties matkalla uudelle omistajalleen vai tilausajossa?


Vai olisikohan ollut kenties Etelänbussien OmniShit nivel? Näitkö numerroa?

----------


## Nak

> Vai olisikohan ollut kenties Etelänbussien OmniShit nivel? Näitkö numerroa?


en nähnyt sillä ajoin itse moottoritietä ohi ja pisti vaan haitarit silmään sieltä  :Icon Frown:

----------


## jtm

> en nähnyt sillä ajoin itse moottoritietä ohi ja pisti vaan haitarit silmään sieltä


Voisin hyvinkin veikata sitten, että olisi etelänbussien OmniShit nivel, kun tuskin Tkl laittaisi tilauajoon OmniShit niveltä, koska hyvä, kun kestävät edes täällä kaupunki liikenteessä.

----------


## Rester

> Voisin hyvinkin veikata sitten, että olisi etelänbussien OmniShit nivel, kun tuskin Tkl laittaisi tilauajoon OmniShit niveltä, koska hyvä, kun kestävät edes täällä kaupunki liikenteessä.


Tuo nyt oli aikalailla tähän ketjuun kuulumaton kommentti. Onhan noilla niveleillä tiettävästi tehty pidempääkin (polttoaineen riittävyyden rajoissa) tilausajoa, ja ihan ajamalla on tultu takaisinkin.

Vaikka näitä nyt onkin muotia parjata, niin olivat pitkään uudempia Volvo 7000-niveliä luotettavampia ja (omasta mielestä) mukavampia ajaa.

----------


## Aaro R

> Voisin hyvinkin veikata sitten, että olisi etelänbussien OmniShit nivel, kun tuskin Tkl laittaisi tilauajoon OmniShit niveltä, koska hyvä, kun kestävät edes täällä kaupunki liikenteessä.


Olipa eilen ainakin kaksi TKL:n OmniCityä Pyynikintorilla kilvitettynä tilausajoa varten. :Smile: 

3.6
TKL:

#93/13
#626/31
#661/37
#637/26

#89:n ohella #226 on saanut uuden pysäkkitaulun matkustamoon.

----------


## hylje

Kyllähän nivelet vaativat huoltoa! Se on 2-akselisen bussin ketteryyden ja 3-akselisen bussin kapasiteetin yhdistelmän hinta. Mutta miksei samantien tuplaniveliä, kun pääosa kaduista on kuitenkin 3-akselisen nivelettömänkin ajettavissa?

----------


## J_J

> Voisin hyvinkin veikata sitten, että olisi etelänbussien OmniShit nivel, kun tuskin Tkl laittaisi tilauajoon OmniShit niveltä, koska hyvä, kun kestävät edes täällä kaupunki liikenteessä.


Kannattanee myös ymmärtää, että puhdasta kaupunkiliikennettä raskaampaa käyttöä on vaikea kuvitella linja-autolle. Tilausajossa, etenkin tasavauhtia maantiellä ajettaessa, rasittuu auto huomattavasti vähemmän. Tässä(kin) tapauksessa lainaamani havainnoija vaikuttaa olevan hivenen kuutamolla todellisuudesta...

----------


## jtm

> Kannattanee myös ymmärtää, että puhdasta kaupunkiliikennettä raskaampaa käyttöä on vaikea kuvitella linja-autolle. Tilausajossa, etenkin tasavauhtia maantiellä ajettaessa, rasittuu auto huomattavasti vähemmän. Tässä(kin) tapauksessa lainaamani havainnoija vaikuttaa olevan hivenen kuutamolla todellisuudesta...


Toi oli tsoukkia mitä heitin.

----------


## ultrix

> Vaikka näitä nyt onkin muotia parjata, niin olivat pitkään uudempia Volvo 7000-niveliä luotettavampia ja (omasta mielestä) mukavampia ajaa.


Voi olla, mutta ei matkustaa. Pehmeät vogelscheißet eivät paljoa pelasta, kun omni pikku pyörineen täryjyrisee pitkin nupukiveystä. Mieluummin sitä istuu kovilla Volvo-penkeillä ja kuuntelee koneen huutoa takana kuin yrittää selvitä tärinästä polvet leuassa kiinni.

Omnit olivat kivoja vuonna 2000 uusina, futuristisina "ufobusseina", mutta viimeistään 2006 mennessä uutuudenviehätys oli karissut pois.

----------


## PepeB

> Voi olla, mutta ei matkustaa. Pehmeät vogelscheißet eivät paljoa pelasta, kun omni pikku pyörineen täryjyrisee pitkin nupukiveystä. Mieluummin sitä istuu kovilla Volvo-penkeillä ja kuuntelee koneen huutoa takana kuin yrittää selvitä tärinästä polvet leuassa kiinni.
> 
> Omnit olivat kivoja vuonna 2000 uusina, futuristisina "ufobusseina", mutta viimeistään 2006 mennessä uutuudenviehätys oli karissut pois.


No en nyt sanois että ei viehätä enää. Ne on ihanoja busseja ja Tampereen erikoisuus, että ees löytyy niveliä ^^
Tosin osa Omneista olisi huollon tarpeessa, vaikka niitä tuskin tullaan tällä menoa korjaamaan.

----------


## Rester

4.6. TKL:

*#409/11*




> Voi olla, mutta ei matkustaa. Pehmeät vogelscheißet eivät paljoa pelasta, kun omni pikku pyörineen täryjyrisee pitkin nupukiveystä. Mieluummin sitä istuu kovilla Volvo-penkeillä ja kuuntelee koneen huutoa takana kuin yrittää selvitä tärinästä polvet leuassa kiinni.


Tuo on kyllä sinällään valitettavan totta. Varsinkin vanhimmasta päästä olevat Omnit rämisevät Hämpillä jo 30 km/h vauhdissa niin, että alkaa itsekin epäilemään koko jousituksen olemassaoloa. Oviautomatiikka on silti jotain, mikä nopeuttaa pysäkkitoimintaa kivasti varsinkin pidemmillä linjoilla.

----------


## Eppu

> Oviautomatiikka on silti jotain, mikä nopeuttaa pysäkkitoimintaa kivasti varsinkin pidemmillä linjoilla.


Mutta kun ei. Jos ne ovet eivät olisi niin hitaita, saattaisi väite pitääkin paikkansa. Toisaalta kun useimmista näistä saatiin se pysäkkijarru nykyisenkaltaiseen asentoon, jossa liikkeelle voi lähteä hieman ennen ovien sulkeutumista, pysäkkikäynnit toki ovat nopeampia kuin ennen. Mutta juuri ovien hitauden takia ei mitään eroa muuhun kalustoon juuri taida olla.

----------


## Rester

> Mutta kun ei. Jos ne ovet eivät olisi niin hitaita, saattaisi väite pitääkin paikkansa. Toisaalta kun useimmista näistä saatiin se pysäkkijarru nykyisenkaltaiseen asentoon, jossa liikkeelle voi lähteä hieman ennen ovien sulkeutumista, pysäkkikäynnit toki ovat nopeampia kuin ennen. Mutta juuri ovien hitauden takia ei mitään eroa muuhun kalustoon juuri taida olla.


Tarkoitin lähinnä tilannetta, jossa matkustajia tulee sekä jää pois, niin käytännössä jää paremmin aikaa rahastukseen, kun takaovet hoitavat samaan aikaan työnsä itsekseen loppuun. En nyt mitenkään yritä kehua pilviin näitä lähes loppuunajettuja autoja, noissakin autoissa on vain ne hyvätkin puolensa.

Tuohon ovijarrun nopeuttamiseen on myös muita "kikka kolmosia", mutta oikeassa olet siinä, ettei esim. pelkkä kuorman purkaminen linjan loppupäässä ole sen nopeampaa kuin "manuaaliovisissa" autoissakaan.

----------


## Aaro R

> Omnit rämisevät Hämpillä jo 30 km/h vauhdissa niin, että alkaa itsekin epäilemään koko jousituksen olemassaoloa.


Kyllä sitä "osaavat" muutkin rämistä kuin OmniCityt, tänään sain matkustaa kenties kaikkien aikojen pahimmalla rämistimellä nimeltä #239. Meteli oli Hämeenkaudlla ajettaessa jotain täysin käsittämätöntä.

4.6 
TKL:

#234/25
#87/23

----------


## J_J

> Pehmeät vogelscheißet eivät paljoa pelasta, kun omni pikku pyörineen täryjyrisee pitkin nupukiveystä. Mieluummin sitä istuu kovilla Volvo-penkeillä ja kuuntelee koneen huutoa takana kuin yrittää selvitä tärinästä polvet leuassa kiinni.


Tästä päästäänkin sujuvasti kestov*tutuksen aiheeseen eli mukulakivipintaiseen kaupunkimme pääkatuun... Se rikkoo autot (ennenaikaista kulumaa alustan osissa ja suoranaisia rikkoutumisia, mm. korin rakenteiden murtumia), aiheuttaa täysin tarpeetonta meluhaittaa sekä lisäksi on vaarallisen liukas varsinkin kosteana jäisestä puhumattakaan. Eletään siis vuotta 2010, ja Pohjoismaiden suurimman sisämaakaupungin pääkatu on tuollainen. Hävettää ja v*tuttaa yhtä aikaa. Mikäli tuollaista kivipintaa halutaan (ja ilmeisesti halutaan) säästää tuleville polville, se onnistuu riittävässä määrin vaikkapa Kauppakadun ja Keskustorin torialueen pinnassa entisen Viistokadun tuntumassa. Olisi jo korkein aika remontoida tämän kyläpahasen näyteikkuna ja tunnusmerkki tälle vuosituhannelle sellaiseen kuntoon, ettei siinä liikennöinti aiheuttaisi tarpeetonta meluhaittaa eikä olisi vaaraksi käytettävälle kalustolle ja kadulla liikkuville ihmisille.

----------


## jtm

4.6 Tkl:
#226/K12
*#632/28*

----------


## ultrix

> Tästä päästäänkin sujuvasti kestov*tutuksen aiheeseen eli mukulakivipintaiseen kaupunkimme pääkatuun... Se rikkoo autot (ennenaikaista kulumaa alustan osissa ja suoranaisia rikkoutumisia, mm. korin rakenteiden murtumia), aiheuttaa täysin tarpeetonta meluhaittaa sekä lisäksi on vaarallisen liukas varsinkin kosteana jäisestä puhumattakaan. Eletään siis vuotta 2010, ja Pohjoismaiden suurimman sisämaakaupungin pääkatu on tuollainen. Hävettää ja v*tuttaa yhtä aikaa. Mikäli tuollaista kivipintaa halutaan (ja ilmeisesti halutaan) säästää tuleville polville, se onnistuu riittävässä määrin vaikkapa Kauppakadun ja Keskustorin torialueen pinnassa entisen Viistokadun tuntumassa. Olisi jo korkein aika remontoida tämän kyläpahasen näyteikkuna ja tunnusmerkki tälle vuosituhannelle sellaiseen kuntoon, ettei siinä liikennöinti aiheuttaisi tarpeetonta meluhaittaa eikä olisi vaaraksi käytettävälle kalustolle ja kadulla liikkuville ihmisille.


Kehityskelpoinen ajatus. Asfalttia en itse hyväksyisi Hämpille metriäkään, onhan se Suomen urbaaneimmaksi kaduksikin tituleerattu. Pirkankadulla, Itsenäisyydenkadulla ja Hatanpään valtatiellä on vertailukohtaa siitä, miltä asfaltoitu 4-kaistainen keskustan katu näyttää.

Nykyisen satavuotiaan kiveyksen säilyttäisin Hämeenkadulla vain Keskustorin alueella, eli Raatihuoneen ja teatterin suojateiden välissä, jossa nopeudet ovat tai ainakin on pidettävä alhaisena. Muuten asennuttaisin jotain tasaisempaa katukiveystä, esim. jotain betonikiveä. Keskustorin terminaalialueella on ihan järkevänoloista kiveystä.

----------


## hylje

Keskikaistat voisivat ainakin olla tasaisempaa kiveä. Reunakaistat voisivat kuitenkin olla yhteytenä perinteeseen joko ihan nupukivinä tai vastaavana karheampana kivetyksenä.

Muistelisin, että jalkakäytävät ovat asfalttia. Asian voisi korjata samalla.

----------


## Eppu

> Kehityskelpoinen ajatus. Asfalttia en itse hyväksyisi Hämpille metriäkään...


No kerropas sitten meille kaikille, mikä muu materiaali tämän kadun pinnassa olisi tarpeeksi kestävää siinä määrin, ettei sitä sitten tarvitsisi muutaman vuoden välein repiä auki. Ei asfaltissa ole mitään vikaa, katujen varsia kun voi myös kehittää siistin ja urbaanin näköiseksi jos vain näin halutaan tehdä. Mutta näemmä kaupungissa, jossa mm. jääkiekkoyrityksen välillinen taloudellinen tukeminen ynnä muu humpuuki näyttää menevän kaiken muun ohi, ei voidakaan odottaa kovin monia järkeviä päätöksia tehtävän. Hämpinkin kanssa on jo jahkailtu vuosikaudet että mitä sille pitäisi tehdä, ja jahkailu näyttää jatkuvan vielä pitkään.

----------


## hylje

Painotus on minun.




> No kerropas sitten meille kaikille, mikä muu materiaali tämän kadun pinnassa olisi tarpeeksi kestävää siinä määrin, ettei sitä sitten tarvitsisi muutaman vuoden välein repiä auki. Ei asfaltissa ole mitään vikaa, katujen varsia kun voi myös kehittää siistin ja urbaanin näköiseksi jos vain näin halutaan tehdä.





> Nykyisen satavuotiaan kiveyksen säilyttäisin Hämeenkadulla vain Keskustorin alueella, eli Raatihuoneen ja teatterin suojateiden välissä, jossa nopeudet ovat tai ainakin on pidettävä alhaisena. *Muuten asennuttaisin jotain tasaisempaa katukiveystä, esim. jotain betonikiveä.* Keskustorin terminaalialueella on ihan järkevänoloista kiveystä.


Lisäisin vielä, että jos itse asiassa väitit että betonikivi on liian pehmeää, myös nykyisenlainen nupukivetys on varmasti saatavilla myös noppakivinä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Muuten asennuttaisin jotain tasaisempaa katukiveystä, esim. jotain betonikiveä. Keskustorin terminaalialueella on ihan järkevänoloista kiveystä.


Jois tarkoitat sitä kelillä, kuin kelillä jumalattoman liukasta punasävyistä kiveystä, niin  siitähän saataisiinkin todella mielenkiintoinen ajoalusta Hämeenkadulle! Autokouluillekin tulisi huomattava säästö, kun liukkaankelin ajokoulutus saataisiin hoidettua keskellä kesää kaupungin keskustassa pienimmänkin sateen aikana.

----------


## ultrix

> Jois tarkoitat sitä kelillä, kuin kelillä jumalattoman liukasta punasävyistä kiveystä, niin  siitähän saataisiinkin todella mielenkiintoinen ajoalusta Hämeenkadulle! Autokouluillekin tulisi huomattava säästö, kun liukkaankelin ajokoulutus saataisiin hoidettua keskellä kesää kaupungin keskustassa pienimmänkin sateen aikana.


On hyvä, että on olemassa JLF niin saadaan huonot vaihtoehdot jo tällaisessa kansalaiskeskustelussa torpattua. En ole kyseisellä pinnoitteella itse ajanut autoa varsinkaan sateella, joten en tiennyt sen olevan liukasta. Sama tai vastaava pinnoite on tietääkseni käytössä Insinöörinkadulla Hervannassa, no siinä vieressä sattuukin olemaan ainakin kolmen autokoulun toimistot...

Liukkaus  jos nyt ei puhuta mistään öljyläikkäliukkaudesta  tarkoittaa vain, että kuljettajien on sopeutettava ajonopeutensa ja manööverinsä väylän vaatimusten mukaisesti. Kivetty pätkä on kuitenkin vain Tuulensuusta Stockalle.

Eikö muuten nykyinen nupukiveys sitten ole jumalattoman liukas? Talvella polkupyörällä se ainakin tuntuu kovin liukkaalta, tosin siinä on koko ajan pelko persiissä, että lemaa ja takana tuleva bussi ajaa päälle.  :Smile: 

Epulle vielä: ai etteikö asfalttibetonia sitten tarvitse muutaman vuoden välein paikkailla?

----------


## killerpop

6.6., päivää ennen kesäaikataulukauden vaihtumista...

Ainakin linjoilla 22 ja 26 on otettu käyttöön lisää määränpäätekstejä.
Eli 22 KAUKAJÄRVI ANNALA,
26 PELTOLAMMI MULTISILTA

Muista ei vielä havaintoja, ehkä tuo 29:n Linnainmaa voisi kaivata rinnalleen Takahuhdin

----------


## jtm

5.6 Veolia:
*#624/7*

----------


## jtm

7.6 Tkl:

1: #89, #235, #236, #263, #272

3: #644, #645, #646

12: 657, #664

13: #259, #264, #284, #285

16: #244, #248, #252, #257, #279, #280

17: #239, #245, #267

18: #246, #275, #276, #278

19: #653, #661

20: #253

21: #93, #635, #650, #657

22: #237, #250, #262, #283

23: #92, #256, #261, #270

25: #88, #251

26: #255, #268, #271, #277

28: #91, #281, #282

29: #634, #655, #656, #658, #659

30: 243, #260

31: #639

37: #649

7.6 Paunu:

7: #120, #123, #626, #627

10: #122, #129

15: #124, #128

#777/90Y
#69/95

----------


## Rester

Linjalla 21 on vain kolme autoa kierrossa näin kesälläkin. Eli ilmeisesti autoa on kesken päivän vaihdettu tai sitten painovirhe iskenyt  :Smile:

----------


## killerpop

> 6.6., päivää ennen kesäaikataulukauden vaihtumista...
> 
> Ainakin linjoilla 22 ja 26 on otettu käyttöön lisää määränpäätekstejä.
> Eli 22 KAUKAJÄRVI ANNALA,
> 26 PELTOLAMMI MULTISILTA


Ja lisää...
7 LIELAHTI SIIVIKKALA
27 LIELAHTI RYYDYNPOHJA
ja jotta kaikki olisi loogista, ajetaan linjalla 16 vain LENTÄVÄNNIEMI kilvin  :Rolling Eyes: 

ja näin aikataulukauden vaihtuessa, on linjan 7 pysäkki Keskustorilla Sarankulman suuntaan näemmä 0010 pysäkkilistauksen mukaan, mutta päre oli aamulla  edelleen vanhalla paikallaan Keskustorin pysäkkikatoksessa "I" (mitä käyttää mm 31 ja 10). Voi olla, että tulee kiukkuista palautetta, kun auto ei käy sillä pysäkillä, josta se ennenkin lähti.

----------


## Rester

> ja näin aikataulukauden vaihtuessa, on linjan 7 pysäkki Keskustorilla Sarankulman suuntaan näemmä 0010 pysäkkilistauksen mukaan, mutta päre oli aamulla  edelleen vanhalla paikallaan Keskustorin pysäkkikatoksessa "I" (mitä käyttää mm 31 ja 10). Voi olla, että tulee kiukkuista palautetta, kun auto ei käy sillä pysäkillä, josta se ennenkin lähti.


Tämä tilaajan tiedottaminen pysäkkien paikan vaihtumisesta on kaikkea muuta kuin hyvin toteutettu. Joukkoliikenteen sivuille on ilmestynyt tälle päivälle (7.6.) päivätty tiedote, jossa ilmoitetaan noista pysäkkimuutoksista. Tokihan jokainen tarkistaa aamuisin ennen liikkeellelähtöään, mihin tänään pitää mennä seisomaan.  :Wink: 

Samoin linjan 19 kanssa viime syksynä mentiin metsään ja pahasti: pysäkkipäre oli vain siirretty pysäkiltä toiselle, eikä tilaaja ole tähän päivään mennessä informoinut asiasta sen enempää tuottajaa kuin matkustajiakaan.

Tokihan nuo muutokset ovat olleet tuossa aikataulukirjan pysäkkikartassa, mutta kuinka moni uuden aikataulukauden alkaessa alkaa tuosta kirjainsekamelskasta tiiraamaan, ovatko ne omat vakilinjat vaihtaneet pysäkkejä, on taas tarina erikseen.

----------


## Aaro R

7.6
TKL:
#241/25

7.6
Paunu:
#50/62

----------


## jtm

7.6 LL:
2: #16, #17, #90

#14/79, L:vuori - TAYS
#48/79

----------


## Aaro R

Pisti silmään tuossa havaintorimpsussa se, ettei ole kovinkaan montaa Lahti 402-korin autoa liikenteessä viime kesään nähden, Carruksista puhumattakaan. Sinänsä yllättävää, olisin kuitenkin odotellut että edes muutama autoista #640-643 ja #229-234 olisi ollut ajossa. Ellei tietty linjoilla 6 ja 14 ole noita #6-sarjalaisia.

----------


## jtm

Eiliseen maanantai päivään ei erikoisia muutoksia sijoittelun suhteen paitsi Paunun autot #624-#629 näytti saaneen eiliseen nähden vaihdettua Paunun teipit Veolian teippien tilalle.

7.6 Paunu:
#88/62
#HSI-339/79

Minun mielestäni häiritsevää, että Paunulla liikennöi joitain 2 autoa samalla numerolla.

8.6 Tkl:
#228/28

----------


## Multsun poika

Onko Mäyränmäkeen / -mäestä ollu oikeita matkustajia (poislukien harrastajat)?

Miten alueen liikenne järjestyy syksyllä?

Milloin alueelta pääsee omalla linjalla keskustaan?

----------


## K V

> Onko Mäyränmäkeen / -mäestä ollu oikeita matkustajia (poislukien harrastajat)?
> 
> Miten alueen liikenne järjestyy syksyllä?
> 
> Milloin alueelta pääsee omalla linjalla keskustaan?


Vuoreksen Mäyränmäessähän on vasta pystyssä kymmenisen omakotitaloa, joten kovaa kiirettä isommille liikennejärjestelyille tuskin vielä on.

----------


## Multsun poika

Tiedän, että siellä on kymmenen ok-taloa nyt.

Kysymys kuuluukin, miten liikenne järjestetään kun taloja onkin kohta 300. Ja kymmenen kerrostaloa päälle. Liikennejärjestelyille voi tulla yllättävän nopeasti kiire.

Kai jotakin suunnitelmia on. Ja jos ei ole, olis syytä olla. Eikö TKL:llä ole netissä esimerkiksi 5-vuotissuunnitelmaa, kuten HSL:llä on?

----------


## K V

> Tiedän, että siellä on kymmenen ok-taloa nyt.
> 
> Kysymys kuuluukin, miten liikenne järjestetään kun taloja onkin kohta 300. Ja kymmenen kerrostaloa päälle. Liikennejärjestelyille voi tulla yllättävän nopeasti kiire.
> 
> Kai jotakin suunnitelmia on. Ja jos ei ole, olis syytä olla. Eikö TKL:llä ole netissä esimerkiksi 5-vuotissuunnitelmaa, kuten HSL:llä on?


Tämähän on juuri konsulteilla työn alla, ja valmistuukin loppuvuodesta. Edellinen on 2005 vuodelta.

----------


## Multsun poika

Mihin konsultteja tässä asiassa tarvitaan? Eikö toiminnan suunnittelu ole ihan normaalia virkamiestyötä. 

Etenkin kun kaupungin talous ei ole mitenkään kovin häävillä tolalla.

----------


## ultrix

Kuulemma sillan valmistuttua Vuoreksesta on tulossa linja Automiehenkatua ja Lempääläntietä keskustaan.

----------


## jtm

11.6 Tkl:
#228/Y23

----------


## Aaro R

14.6
TKL:

#91/25
#651/37
#88/28
#234/1
#92/30
#286/16

14.6
Paunu:

#53/70
#79/62

Onkos linjoilta 73 tai 95 vielä mitään havaintoja? Linjalla 45 on ainakin pörrännyt tuo XYP-677 (#82?)

----------


## Hatka

> 14.6
> Paunu:
> 
> #53/70
> #79/62
> 
> Onkos linjoilta 73 tai 95 vielä mitään havaintoja? Linjalla 45 on ainakin pörrännyt tuo XYP-677 (#82?)


#79 on vakiona kesällä linjalla 62 ainakin klo 11.20 -12.25.

----------


## jtm

> Onkos linjoilta 73 tai 95 vielä mitään havaintoja? Linjalla 45 on ainakin pörrännyt tuo XYP-677 (#82?)


95:llä olen ainakin ite huomannut pyörivän jonkun Lahti 402:n ja tuon XYP-677 voit mennä ihan ite varmistamaan TSB-sivuilta ellet jaksa laiskuuttasi vaan laitat muiden tarkistamaan. :Very Happy:

----------


## Aaro R

> 95:llä olen ainakin ite huomannut pyörivän jonkun Lahti 402:n ja tuon XYP-677 voit mennä ihan ite varmistamaan TSB-sivuilta ellet jaksa laiskuuttasi vaan laitat muiden tarkistamaan.


Pahoittelen, aina kun ei voi muistaa kaikkea! :Embarassed:  Linjalla 73 ajeli jokunen aika sitten #52 ja tuo linjan 95 Lahti 402 oli ainakin tänään #80. Eilen kyseisellä linjalla klo 17:20 lähdössä (Keskustorilta) oli Volvo 8700.

----------


## jtm

Tosiaan eilen oli 95:lla #60 vai toissapäivänä ku ei voi muistaa, kun unirytmi ja päivät menny ihan sekasin.  :Very Happy:  

16.6 Tkl:
#260/25

----------


## Rester

TKL #235 näyttää nykyään olevan Paunu #235. Bongattu noissa uusissa teipeissä tänään (17.6.) Keskustorilla 16:n pysäkillä länteen päin n. klo 5.45. Sitä en ehtinyt näkemään, oliko autoon tehty mitään sisäremonttia.

----------


## Rester

Sen verran edelliseen tarkennusta, että ko. auto on ilmeisesti vuokralla TKL:ltä. Tämä auto tosin vaihtui 236:ksi 235:n hajottua linjalla heti aamutunteina.

----------


## Eppu

> Sen verran edelliseen tarkennusta, että ko. auto on ilmeisesti vuokralla TKL:ltä. Tämä auto tosin vaihtui 236:ksi 235:n hajottua linjalla heti aamutunteina.


Samoin tänään 18.6. tämä #235 liikkui linjalla 27. Olisikohan vuokrattu sen takia, että #201 olis menny maalattavaksi? Tuossa autossa kun maalauskaavio ei noudata pilaajan toiveita. Tietysti pieni sisätilojen remonttikin saattaisi tulla kyseeseen. Jossain vaiheessa autosta puuttui kuljettajan työtilan ovikin...

----------


## J_J

> Samoin tänään 18.6. tämä #235 liikkui linjalla 27. Olisikohan vuokrattu sen takia, että #201 olis menny maalattavaksi? Tuossa autossa kun maalauskaavio ei noudata pilaajan toiveita. Tietysti pieni sisätilojen remonttikin saattaisi tulla kyseeseen. Jossain vaiheessa autosta puuttui kuljettajan työtilan ovikin...


Tuon ikäinen (aiemmin remontoimaton) Scala kaivannee jo kipeästi vähintään lattiaremonttia. Samalla kertaahan voidaan toteuttaa haluttaessa jonkinlainen sisustusremontti ja asentaa vaikkapa ilmastointilaite, joka noinkin uuteen kalustoon ainakin omasta mielestäni pitäisi automaattisesti kuulua  :Wink:

----------


## GT8N

18.6. 

VT 226 (Volvo City L) ~ klo. 15.30 matkalla Tamperetta kohti Sääksjärven liittymän kohdalla.  :Surprised:

----------

